# PS4 vs Xbox One



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2015)

I know this argument has come up previously, not least when both launched.

However, now that we're two years wiser, how are both systems holding up against one another? Is there really any significant different between them now, other than a couple of game exclusives or early plays?

Not thinking of getting one yet, but it's only a matter of time. I feel out of the loops with both, though, and can't even remember if there's any difference in HD rendering, unlike the PS3 and Xbox 360...

EDIT: Oh - there's already a potential deal-breaker - the Xbox One will have backwards compatibility:
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility

It's only limited at present, but it's a start.

But Sony, bless their stupid little cotton socks, still won't apply it to the PS3.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 9, 2015)

My understanding is that the PS4 can't have backwards compatibility for reasons that are beyond my technical knowledge [no great feat].

It's also my understanding that the 360 backwards compatibility will be limited.

In the PS4's favour is generally superior performance. If a third party game comes out for both, it's near certain it'll be better on the PS4.

Discounting timed exclusives, I think the Xbox One has more than the PS4 (Halo 5 probably being the most obvious). On the other hand, the PS4's include The Last Of Us, which is an excellent game.

It's much of a muchness, I think. Got a PS4 myself, but never saw the point of hissyfit console wars.

Oh, and the new PS4 controller is much, much nicer to hold than the old ones. Never really complained about the old design, but the new one is clearly better.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 9, 2015)

I've got a PS4 but then again I have owned all iterations of the Sony console so I am a PS guy.

The lack of backward compatibility is pretty galling when mid range PCs can emulate PS3 and low end phones can emulate PS1.

Playstation Now is garbage and not worth the money (because really they can't sell PS3 games as classics!)

Playstation Plus on the other hand gives you two free games every month that you get to keep as long as your subscription is active (it's like £4 a month or something similarly small). Some months are duds but November this month is Magicka 2 and Telltales TWD season 2 - a good offering.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 9, 2015)

The problem of not having backwards compatibility is not only annoyance, it misses an opportunity for Sony (and, to a lesser extent, Microsoft) to lock in loyalty. I still have games going back to the first PlayStation, so if next time the Xbox RandomNumber was miles better than the PS5, but the PS5 had full backwards compatibility (or even a couple of generations) that could be the tipping point.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey Thaddeus - that sort of mentality only exists in the older gamer nowadays anyway and we are a declining market share.

Why would they build in backwards compatibility when they can charge an online streaming service for the pleasure? I think this is their market model for Playstation Now - just the implementation seems terrible.

I personally agree with you but I don't think they would lose/gain enough sales either way to justify the technical changes to the systems. The architecture differences between previous gens and PS4 non trivial.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> it misses an opportunity for Sony ... to lock in loyalty



Absolutely. I got a PS1 when it released in the UK (a friend already had a Japanese import). Later, a PS2 then PS3. I felt a kind of loyalty to the brand. But since then, Sony killed off Studio Liverpool, lost its exclusives with Namco, and now expects me to buy the same games again to play on a different console. 

There is now no reason to buy a Playstation 4 - despite being a long-time Playstation customer. 

I can appreciate that backwards compatibility might be a problem, but surely there must be a solution - a dongle or something if nothing else? IF there was, I'm sure it would sell well.

If Microsoft make the Xbox One backwards compatible with Minecraft and Skyrim, we'll buy into that console. 

In the meantime, we're still buying PS3 games on disc.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 9, 2015)

Older, and wiser, SilentRoamer.

I dislike this shift away from games as products to games as services (likewise books, with e-book subscriptions and the like).

Brian, unfortunately my tech knowledge is nowhere near good enough to try and understand the issue, let alone try and explain it. I just remember reading that the hardware architecture was so different from one console to the next it couldn't be done.

Just on Skyrim, I was watching a Fallout 4 video and they mentioned that Bethesda has actually created/ported Skyrim for the Xbox One. They used it in the early work on Fallout (presumably seeing what worked and didn't on the new console). I suspect a re-release of Skyrim's highly unlikely, but it would be technically feasible (and, as the PS4 is very similar, it'd not be hard, I guess, to make it for that).


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 9, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> Brian, unfortunately my tech knowledge is nowhere near good enough to try and understand the issue, let alone try and explain it. I just remember reading that the hardware architecture was so different from one console to the next it couldn't be done.



Basically PS3 used some high end Cell architecture, the PS4 just doesn't have the raw power to emulate the PS3 chipsets virtually.

Its a similar reason as to why no PS2 emulator for android (stable) has been developed yet - the chipset emulation is difficult and a brute force requires some really high power. (This is the same reason PS2 emulation on PC is fine - the requisite power is there).

The hardware side of things is not really my thing but a colleague of mine who works in hardware had a good discussion about BC with me and its fairly obvious that BC isn't coming to PS4 anytime soon - except through the Playstation Now subscription.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmm. It seems I was misinformed.

Sony are working on PS2 emulation for the PS4. No idea how it would work in terms of either it having a cost or being free, or if it'll mean PS2 discs would work [that would be fantastic], but this is quite the surprise.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes that is an interesting development. If they can get PS2 games running then in theory PS1 should be easy enough.


----------



## Fried Egg (Nov 26, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> There is now no reason to buy a Playstation 4 - despite being a long-time Playstation customer.


The reason to buy a PS4, I would have thought, is the same reason there is to buy any other product; because one likes it's features. 

I read this thread because I was hoping to find an updated, retrospective review of which console was better but have only found yet another thread bemoaning the lack of backward compatibility. 

What about from the point of view of someone who has neither PS3 or XBox360 and wants to know which to get?

(as it happens I have a PS3 with quite few games but what I'm really interested in is it's features as a media centre).


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm with Fried egg, our PS3 tends to be used more for watching Netflix, Iplayer etc than playing games so I am also interested in its features as a media centre. If the PS4 is able to play PS2 games that would be annoying as I got rid of all my PS2 games as my current PS3, unlike the first one I had, couldn't play them. I got fed up with them just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 26, 2015)

I tend not to use it much, but you can watch the iPlayer, Youtube, NetFlix and other such services via the PS4.


----------



## Fried Egg (Nov 26, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> I tend not to use it much, but you can watch the iPlayer, Youtube, NetFlix and other such services via the PS4.


All things I can already do on the PS3...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 26, 2015)

There may be more options with a PS4, but can't say either way as I don't use it for that (I also have a PS3, and didn't use it for such either).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 26, 2015)

Fried Egg said:


> I read this thread because I was hoping to find an updated, retrospective review of which console was better but have only found yet another thread bemoaning the lack of backward compatibility.



I'm really happy for people to argue the comparison.  Though my presumption is that, aside from a few game exclusives, there's little difference between them (though the PS4 may have higher resolution graphics?).

The only reason I mention backwards compatibility is because we have both a PS3 and a Xbox 360, and no spare HDMI slots in the TV. That means that something has to go - but if we have backwards compatibility with one of the systems, I can simply "upgrade" one without losing out with our games.

Browsing recent deals on both consoles, I've noticed that both the Xbox One and PS4 now come in 500Gb and 1TB versions. I'm not sure what the original release storage was like?

Any existing owners any experiences with storage, and is 500GB really that low? Or is the 1TB version for really serious gamers? I'm presuming the latter unless corrected.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 27, 2015)

Originally storage was 500GB, but it was (for PS4 at least, and I'd guess Xbox One is the same) nearer to 400GB.

If a 1TB had been available, I'd've gone for that, assuming the price isn't daft. [Although I've been playing games since the days of cassettes, I wouldn't classify myself as a serious gamer].

Game install sizes can be very low (for Tropico 5, which originally came out for Xbox 360 but, weirdly, has a PS4 [but not Xbox One, I think, release] is about 2GB), but others are substantially more. 20GB seems fairly common, The Last Of Us (which I don't own for PS4) is 50GB, and (not counting 17GB of patching) The Witcher 3/Fallout seem to be around 40GB.

Obviously, you can delete/uninstall such things and then reinstall. Installation times vary (Fallout was weirdly slow, around 25 minutes, but Witcher 3 was much quicker). Of course, that's a bit of a faff.

Edited extra bit: to clarify the first sentence, I mean in reality it was nearer to 400GB due to, presumably, the operating system taking up space.


----------



## Fried Egg (Nov 27, 2015)

I just read this article: Sony PS4 vs PS3

Although it's a year old, I'm shocked at the section comparing it's media centre capabilities:


> The PS3 is still a far better media machine than the PS4. Sony’s older console can play videos stored on memory sticks or external hard drives, and the PS4 still won’t.
> 
> Sony just introduced the ability to play music files from a USB stick, but you can’t store them on your PS4 or play video files just yet.
> 
> ...


This alone kills any thoughts of upgrading for me. If my PS3 died tomorrow, I'd just replace it with another PS3.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 27, 2015)

The lack of USB support is bizarre, and somewhat disappointing. I'd often use a photo or two of my own (such as a larger version of the top picture of a valley from my blog) as my wallpaper, but you cannot do that with the PS4.

That said, my primary concern is gaming, so it's an annoyance rather than a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 4, 2015)

I was going to get a new laptop, a lower price game capable machine that would still be my writing machine. After a little searching I found an msi i5 processor, 8gb ram, and an nvidia 940 graphics card. Good machine for 480 quid. Then I saw the xbox one is as cheap as 230 at the moment.

So, after xmas, xbox one it'll be. The desktop will be sold to pay for it. My notebook will remain as my writing machine.

Elite: Dangerous looks promising


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 6, 2015)

I accidentally bought an Xbox One (1TB) on Black Friday with Halo V, Fallout 4 and Fifa for £330. I sense I might not be contributing to the chrons much when it finally arrives


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 6, 2015)

Accidentally?

Come on.

You fool no-one, Ralph. No-one!

Presumably that's without the Kinect? Whilst not into FPSs, I have heard good things about Halo V. Also, Rise of the Tomb Raider (I know you don't have that yet, but in 600 hours when you're done with the other games, that's one to consider).


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 7, 2015)

The ps4 can play USB movies. The patch came out a few months ago. I've been watching lots of tv shows and movies this way. 

pH


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 7, 2015)

I quite liked the first Tomb Raider (as in the reboot) so it's on the lis. I'm on Games Boomerang so I can have 4 games a month. 

Next up will be Dead Rising 3 and the Witcher 3 (which I imagine will swallow my life)

Mass Effect 4 is what I'm really looking forwards to though... can't wait.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 7, 2015)

The Witcher 3 is fantastic.

I think I'm going to leave Andromeda (ME4) for a little while. I didn't like the approach taken with DLC for Inquisition (some not available on the old consoles, and it appears to actually tie up a substantial sub-strand of the main story).

Well, that's the plan. We'll see whether I stick to it.

It'd be different if Shepard were in it. FemShep's voice was perhaps my favourite thing in the original trilogy (got the 3-disc version). After I'd played it through, I tried again as ManShep, but it just didn't work.

Not played Dead Rising 3, but I think I remember hearing it frustrated some people.


Edited extra bit: the games I'm most looking forward to are (for PS4) delayed for a year [Rise of the Tomb Raider] and may never arrive [XCOM 2]. XCOM 2 looks great, but I don't get why it's PC-only to start with. I'm hoping it comes to consoles a few months or a year down the line.


----------



## MWagner (Feb 19, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> If Microsoft make the Xbox One backwards compatible with Minecraft and Skyrim, we'll buy into that console.



They haven't. I'm about to take the plunge with a new console, so I've been doing a lot of research on One vs PS4. We currently have a 360 with a fair number of games we still like or haven't finished. Minecraft, Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Dragon's Dogma, Diablo 3, Rayman Legends. Not one of them is compatible with the One. So that makes my decision a lot easier - off to buy a PS4 this weekend.


----------



## Jaxx (Feb 19, 2016)

MWagner said:


> They haven't. I'm about to take the plunge with a new console, so I've been doing a lot of research on One vs PS4. We currently have a 360 with a fair number of games we still like or haven't finished. Minecraft, Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Dragon's Dogma, Diablo 3, Rayman Legends. Not one of them is compatible with the One. So that makes my decision a lot easier - off to buy a PS4 this weekend.



It makes no sense.

PS3 here and still to many games not touched in ages or completed to justify the outlay. FWIW It would be PS4 all day long.


----------



## MWagner (Feb 19, 2016)

I should point out that that the reason we're replacing the 360 is because it's seven years old and starting to fail.


----------



## Ajid (Feb 19, 2016)

Uhhh Guys, just buy one of each.


----------



## Jaxx (Feb 19, 2016)

Ajid said:


> Uhhh Guys, just buy one of each.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd be tempted to accuse Sony of trying to cash in on the lack of backward compatibility by forcing owners of the PS1/2/3 to buy the Playstation Network versions of the games. And yet, after the kids got Wipeout HD out, and I looked - without success - for the older versions of Wipeout, it appears Sony haven't even got rebooted versions of the franchise they originally owned!

I'm beginning to think we'd be far better just buying a used PS2 from Amazon for £40, for the all games we still have.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 29, 2016)

Brian, do you not have your old PS2?

That said, I agree the lack of backwards compatibility is irksome (especially for a hoarder like me). It also misses a business opportunity. Suppose the PS5 is dire and the XboxRandomNumber is superb. If the PS5 can play 50-100 old PlayStation brand games with backwards compatibility, that's a strong reason to consider getting it even if, in generation terms, it's weaker than the competition.

Backwards compatibility would help lock in brand loyalty (and, given the PS2/PS4 performance, I'd say that's advantage Sony). 

Mind you, £40 for a PS2 isn't bad. They've stopped manufacturing them (only a year or two ago) but there must be millions floating about.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 29, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Brian, do you not have your old PS2?



We do, but the laser went on it. I'm not sure of where to get that fixed in the Highlands of Scotland - but I figure a new second-hand machine with a working one would probably work out cheaper. As the PS4 games don't seem very family-friendly, we'll probably get more play out of a PS2 than PS4.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 29, 2016)

In support of the above advice ... I regularly use my PS2 (Burnout Revenge, SSX3 & On Tour, Battlefront 1&2), PS3 (Sid Meier's Civilisation Revolution, SSX, Crash, Sonic Allstars Racing/Transformed, Dead Space and old AC) and my PS4. I don't see a problem having all three taking up space, my PS3 brick recently broke so I bought a refurbed on (and it's a slimline  ). It would be nice to just have one unit but it doesn't really bother me. You don't throw board games away, so next gen incompatability shouldn't make you do so, if you've enjoyed the particular game. 

The only slight irritation for an achievement-whore like me is the fact there's no trophies  

pH


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 29, 2016)

There probably are some family-friendly PS4 games, but I agree there's a general shift towards more adult games.

I remember having difficulty getting my original Playstation mended. The disc-holder thingummyjig went a bit iffy, but the only way to replace it was to change the whole unit within the machine (the joys of mass production).


----------



## the_evil_ted (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a PS1 (took apart and painted turquoise - finally died it's death last year), PS2 (part exchanged for xbox), Xbox 360 and then PS4. 

A couple of friends had PS4 and while the allure of the Uncharted series had me searching for deals each time a new one was released, I stuck with the xbox. It is, without question the best games machine out there. Comparisons to the graphics and the whole Hi-Def/BluRay/Betamax argument aside - yes the PS3 was superior graphically, but the on-line community combined with it's fantastic controller made it a joy to play.

I swapped to PS4 because of the whole scandal after Gamescon - but after purchasing it with Destiny, it was clear that they have the same idea of how consoles will be used now and into the future as Microsoft. It's interface is as I remember seeing on the PS3, there must be differences, but I never owned one so I couldn't tell you what they were without looking it up.

I don't like having to come out of the game to message people/answer messages/invite to groups - all this could be done in game with a pop up on the 360 so to have to go through the menu system stops me from playing. A Small thing to some, but as this was already built into a previous platform I can't work out why they'd not incorporate something like that.

I do like the game graphics, I admit - I'd fail the Pepsi Challenge on this - I need a split screen comparison to take note what is different. Maybe if I upgrade to Adam Jenson's eyes I'd be able to point out what was playing from what machine.

PS4 Network, doesn't have the same calibre of free games each month as Microsoft does either. Yes they're providing older games, and the back compatibility issues were highlighted earlier so I won't go into it but PS4 is providing indie games which can be found on steam for a quid (slight exaggeration). 

All in all, if I had a flying Delorian I would've gone back and told myself to stick with Xbox. Ha - right, as if I'd be playing computer games if I had a flying Delorian...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 14, 2016)

Xbox One S is being released - 40% smaller, and 4K graphics:
Microsoft Xbox One S 2TB Console: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Catching up with the PS4 a little by the looks.


----------



## the_evil_ted (Jun 14, 2016)

Ordering XboxOneS right now. 

Watched the entire live E3 feed on youtube yesterday, such a geek. Only 874 words written on my book. Bad Ted.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 14, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Xbox One S is being released - 40% smaller, and 4K graphics:
> Microsoft Xbox One S 2TB Console: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> Catching up with the PS4 a little by the looks.



PS4 is not really a 4k gaming device, it would need an upgrade to handle 4k.


----------



## the_evil_ted (Jun 14, 2016)

PS4 Neo is going to be announced and will be 4k ready also, they just don't have it nearly as close as Microsoft for launch, which will be out in August.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 14, 2016)

the_evil_ted said:


> PS4 Neo is going to be announced and will be 4k ready also, they just don't have it nearly as close as Microsoft for launch, which will be out in August.



Love your forum name!


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 14, 2016)

I am still rocking an original 360, not even the newer model. In Jan I upgraded my pc with 1 tb SSD and a R390 video card thats mainly what I been gaming on and ps vita and new 3ds xl. Have yet to decide if I want to get the current gen or wait for the next ones. I want Quantum Break and since its coming to pc, don't feel like I need to pull the trigger!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 14, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> PS4 is not really a 4k gaming device, it would need an upgrade to handle 4k.



Ah, my bad - I thought I'd read somewhere that it already had it - but must have been an article about the Neo.


----------



## the_evil_ted (Jun 14, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> I am still rocking an original 360, not even the newer model. In Jan I upgraded my pc with 1 tb SSD and a R390 video card thats mainly what I been gaming on and ps vita and new 3ds xl. Have yet to decide if I want to get the current gen or wait for the next ones. I want Quantum Break and since its coming to pc, don't feel like I need to pull the trigger!



You may not need to purchase one, Xbox Live is now cross compatible between windows 10 and xbox one. You can play on either with the same account and play together with people on either network. Microsoft had a good day yesterday.

And thanks on the kudos!


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 15, 2016)

the_evil_ted said:


> You may not need to purchase one, Xbox Live is now cross compatible between windows 10 and xbox one. You can play on either with the same account and play together with people on either network. Microsoft had a good day yesterday.
> 
> And thanks on the kudos!



I have the Xbox One wireless controller for pc &  windows 10.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 15, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Ah, my bad - I thought I'd read somewhere that it already had it - but must have been an article about the Neo.



No biggie, thought I would point that part out!


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 6, 2016)

Digging up an oldish thread here, but have been thinking of updating my old PS2 with the new slimline PS4 that was released 2 or 3 months ago.

Am not all the interested in the PS4 Pro as I don't consider myself a hardcore gamer, and neither do I have a 4K tv (quite happy with my 1080p for a couple more years)

Trouble is, I haven't bothered with my PS2 in 3 or 4 years (or my Wii, come to that!) I just don't seem to find the time these days. And I have a sneaky suspicion if I do buy a PS4 along with a couple of top-dog games, it will probably end up gathering dust under the telly after a couple of months. Which is a shame, because there appears to be shedloads of top quality games out there that really pique my interest quite a lot. 

Moreover, my wife probably won't be all that impressed if I spend hours of my social time glued in front of a TV playing games while she sits in the corner giving me_ The Stare!_

Ho hum


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 6, 2016)

It might help to remember that the PS4 has a lot of other applications such as Netflix and the social side of gaming is outstanding. The media player has been updated to play FLV files so you can watch a lot of your own stuff on there, too.

pH


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 6, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> It might help to remember that the PS4 has a lot of other applications such as Netflix and the social side of gaming is outstanding. The media player has been updated to play FLV files so you can watch a lot of your own stuff on there, too.
> 
> pH



Yes, I have read the PS4 is extremely versatile as a media centre as well as a standard games console. Although to be honest I have QNAP NAS box with Kodi installed, along with a HP Microserver that looks after all my film & tv entertainment. But it's the quality of the PS4 games that is slowly pulling me in.....


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 6, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> But it's the quality of the PS4 games that is slowly pulling me in.....



My Stats page on _Star Wars: Battlefront_ tells me I have logged over 300 hours playing it. 

pH


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 6, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> My Stats page on _Star Wars: Battlefront_ tells me I have logged over 300 hours playing it.
> 
> pH



Yes, and that's my problem! If I spent that length of time on a game I would quickly find myself with divorce papers shoved under my nose!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2016)

Well, we went for the Xbox One S - mostly paid for by Nectar Points - as a family Christmas present. The HDR and 4K player helped sell it, as did price - and Sony's lack of interest in customer loyalty. We'll keep the PS3 running alongside it.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 6, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Well, we went for the Xbox One S - mostly paid for by Nectar Points - as a family Christmas present. The HDR and 4K player helped sell it, as did price - and Sony's lack of interest in customer loyalty. We'll keep the PS3 running alongside it.



You're not helping!


----------



## Bugg (Dec 13, 2016)

I posted this in another thread at the time, but I got this PS4 bundle a couple of weeks back.  It was £30 cheaper when I got it, thanks to Black Friday deals, but I think it's still a good price.  Plus Arkham Knight was going for £15 on the Playstation Store that weekend, including all its DLC, so that may have found its way onto the hard drive somehow 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M35QSAZ/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 22, 2017)

Well, we've had a few logging in problems with the Xbox One.

An update a couple of months ago made every sign into the Xbox, which required email verification from the Microsoft email accounts the Xbox forced us to set up along with the console.

That was just an irritation - but it turned out that the update also disabled the kids from using our family Xbox - not long after the verification process, the kids were no longer able to sign in - just get a loading page. It really put them off ever wanting to play it.

The issue is finally fixed, thanks to Micorosft's Xbox chat support. But stupid issues like this should never come up in the first place. We've never had anything like this happen with any Playstation.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 22, 2017)

I must say I was a bit bewildered when you plumped for an Xbox 1. Notwithstanding my bias, I just avoid anything from Microsoft because of the total lack of robust architecture let alone all this controlling-you rubbish. 

That doesn't help you, I know, but over the years, when you next decide to upgrade, I'd recommend looking elsewhere for you next console. 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 22, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> I must say I was a bit bewildered when you plumped for an Xbox 1.



If the PS4 had backwards compatibility, we would have gone for that without hesitation. 

However, I'm seriously tempted to add a PS4 Pro this Christmas - I'll be watching for discounts on Black Friday. Am somewhat jealous of some of the exclusive titles the PS4 has for families, not least Horizon: Zero Dawn, The Last Guardian, No Man's Sky, Ratchet & Clank, and Wipeout Omega. 

However, the Xbox One is getting some nice family-friendly titles at the moment, too.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 22, 2017)

Yeah. They're swines about backwards compatibility. I was looking at upgrading to PS4 Pro, too but all advice suggested it's not worth it unless you have a 4K TV. 

pH


----------



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2017)

Backwards comp on the PS4 is next to impossible, the PS3 was based on that weird Cell chip which makes it very hard to emulate.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2017)

I see there's an Xbox bundle with Assassin's Creed: Origins and Star Wars Battlefront 2 on Amazon for £199: Xbox One S 500GB Console: Assassin's Creed Origins Bundle + Star Wars Battlefront 2

_Please _let there be the same equivalent for the PS4 on Black Friday!


----------

